# Wraiths and golems and ghosts - oh my!



## Morrus (May 30, 2011)

Here are three more pieces of art from early in the ZEITGEIST adventure path from artist Shin Fei. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Eccles (May 30, 2011)

Early in the AP? A 30 foot wraith with an eight foot scythe is early? Eeepers.

Do we just take our characters from the end of Burning Sky and carry straight on, or something?


----------



## Colmarr (May 30, 2011)

The golem's a little 'supers' for my taste, but the shackled wraith and the ghost council look amazing. Can't wait to see how they come into play.


----------



## Riastlin (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks good as always.  Definitely going to be checking this out I think.  Now hurry up with the final WotBS installment so we can get on to this already!


----------

